# Does buserelin delay AF



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone knew if Buserelin delays your period. I was told to start taking 0.2 ml on day 20 until af arrived, then
call clinic to arrange scan. My period is usually bang on 25/26 days but today is day 28 and ive not had any spotting.

This is my 7th attampt at ivf but historically i have not started down regging until after a bleed, so this is new to me!!

WM xxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes buserelin can interfere with natural cycle and cause AF to be late (or even early sometimes). All you can do is wait for it turn up I'm afraid   it should arrive at some point!


----------

